

Ask HN: Topic Ranking Algorithms (a-la hackernews) - strooltz

I'm working on a ranking algorithm to weight posts on a particular page (a-la hackernews or facebook top news). i'd like to weight a post on the user's "karma" and the number of up-votes the post receives over time. does anyone have any insight on how to accurately go about handling something like this?
======
cd34
<http://arclanguage.org/> contains the source code for HN, less some of the
secret bits (and bytes).

------
strooltz
Reddit's method - <http://amix.dk/blog/post/19588>

HN's method - <http://amix.dk/blog/post/19574>

